# trattative più che fumogene



## Sofis

"Las tratativas para la venta più che fumogene, hasta aquel momento, imponen un momento de reflexión y la urgencia de reportar el problema de la  Residencia Caritas a la Asamblea"


Ciao! Alguien sabe a que se refiere esa frase subrayada?
Yo habia pensado en que se referia a algo asi como "más que una distracción"...

Gracias


----------



## Tomby

Sofis said:


> "Las tratativas para la venta più che fumogene, hasta aquel momento, imponen un momento de reflexión y la urgencia de reportar el problema de la Residencia Caritas a la Asamblea"
> 
> 
> Ciao! *Alguien sabe a que se refiere esa frase resaltada*?
> Yo habia pensado en que se referia a algo asi como "más que una distracción"...
> 
> Gracias


¿Puedes aclarar la pregunta, por favor?


----------



## Sofis

Ay, perdon, en teoria tenia que resaltarse las palabras que necesitaba!! 

No entiendo a qué se refiere el "più che fumogene"... especìficamente, el "fumogene".

Gracias


----------



## Tomby

La palabra _*fumogene*_, según mi diccionario bilingüe, es el adjetivo "de humo": [*fumongeno*, *-a*]. Por tanto, *fumogene* calificará a un sustantivo femenino plural.
Para mayor abundamiento, el diccionario pone el siguiente ejemplo: _*cortina fumogena *_(italiano): cortina de humo (en español).
¿Podrá decirse en italiano _cortine fumogene_?
Espero que sirva de orientación.
TT.


----------



## 0scar

Parece querer decir "las tratativas muy poco claras..."


----------



## Tomby

"las tratativas muy poco claras..." 
Desconocía por completo esta palabra.
TT.


----------



## Sofis

aH, ok, eso encaja muy bien... el texto se refiere varias veces a eso...
Desde ya, les agradezco mucho a todos!!


----------



## ursu-lab

Fumogene significa, riferito alle trattative, "borrosas", "nebulosas".


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals said:


> "las tratativas muy poco claras..."
> Desconocía por completo esta palabra.
> TT.




Probabilmente è per influenza dell'italiano "trattativa" (vedo che si usa nella zona con maggior immigrazione italiana), in Spagna ho sempre sentito "negociaciones" per raggiungere un "acuerdo" o per "cerrar un trato".


----------



## Neuromante

Pues yo he oído un montón de veces "tratativas" sobre todo en el telediario y en noticias de política o economía. Y en España, claro


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Pues yo he oído un montón de veces "tratativas" sobre todo en el telediario y en noticias de política o economía. Y en España, claro


Pero no todos poseemos tu altísimo nivel cultural y tu gran dominio del español e italiano.
TT.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Sofis,



Sofis said:


> "_Las tratativas para la venta_ più che fumogene, _hasta aquel momento, imponen un momento de reflexión y la urgencia de reportar el problema de la  Residencia Caritas a la Asamblea"_


Per cortesia, scrivi tutta la frase nella lingua di partenza *e* aggiungi la tua bozza di traduzione.
Non mettere un collage delle due cose, aumenta la confusione e rallenta la comprensione del testo.
Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Neuromante

Tombatossals said:


> Pero no todos poseemos tu altísimo nivel cultural y tu gran dominio del español e italiano.
> TT.



Será por eso que lo he oído sobre todo en el telediario, que está al alcance de todos (Y hasta supera a muchos), y no en los ambientes en que me muevo  Pudiera ser..


Otro tipo de noticias en los que se suele usar es en las relacionadas con los sindicatos.


----------



## rgr

Yo, a estas "_tratativas" _las he visto escritas miles de veces en los diarios y las he escuchado en televisión, todo esto, claro está, en Argentina.


----------



## Sofis

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Sofis,
> 
> 
> Per cortesia, scrivi tutta la frase nella lingua di partenza *e* aggiungi la tua bozza di traduzione.
> Non mettere un collage delle due cose, aumenta la confusione e rallenta la comprensione del testo.
> Grazie.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_



Scusi Laura, ma non aveva la frase nell'italianno.... so che migliora la aiuta ma non poteva cambiarla.
Ma lo ho presente per un'altra volta... tante grazie


----------

